# [ANT] default target Projekt does not exist



## Amon-Rê (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 habe mir in Eclipse eine bild.xml erstellt und der meckert jetz rum, das im
 "project"-Tag der Eintrag im default-Parameter nicht existieren würde

```
<project default="db2belegfenster">
 	<target name="beleg">
 		<property name="app.cp" value="hibernate3.jar libs/antlr-2.7.5H3.jar libs/asm.jar libs/cglib-2.1.jar libs/commons-collections-2.1.1.jar libs/commons-logging-1.0.4.jar libs/dom4j-1.5.2.jar libs/ehcache-1.1.jar libs/jta.jar libs/log4j-1.2.9.jar libs/mysql-connector-java-3.1.7-bin.jar"/>
 		<jar destfile="beleg.jar" basedir="db2belegfenster" update="yes">
 			<manifest>
 		    	<attribute name="Main-Class" value="ServerApplication"/>
 		    	<attribute name="Class-Path" value="${app.cp}"/>
 			</manifest>
 		</jar>
 	</target>
 </project>
```
 Fehlermeldung: *Default target 'db2belegfenster' does not exist in this project

*könnte mir da einer vll weiterhelfen


----------



## Romsl (17. Juni 2005)

Die Fehlermeldung ist doch sehr verständlich, oder nicht?

Das target "db2belegfenster" das du unter project bei default angegeben hast existiert nicht in deinem project.
Du hast nur ein target "beleg".

Versuchs mal hiermit:


```
<project default="beleg">
 	<target name="beleg">
 		<property name="app.cp" value="hibernate3.jar libs/antlr-2.7.5H3.jar libs/asm.jar libs/cglib-2.1.jar libs/commons-collections-2.1.1.jar libs/commons-logging-1.0.4.jar libs/dom4j-1.5.2.jar libs/ehcache-1.1.jar libs/jta.jar libs/log4j-1.2.9.jar libs/mysql-connector-java-3.1.7-bin.jar"/>
 		<jar destfile="beleg.jar" basedir="db2belegfenster" update="yes">
 			<manifest>
 		    	<attribute name="Main-Class" value="ServerApplication"/>
 		    	<attribute name="Class-Path" value="${app.cp}"/>
 			</manifest>
 		</jar>
 	</target>
 </project>
```


----------



## Amon-Rê (23. Juni 2005)

Danke, das  funktioniert jetz soweit.
  Der tut mir die .jar richtig erstellen. Wenn ich diese jetz allerdings ausführen will sagt der mir ständig *NoClassDefFoundError* für meine angegebene Main-Class was könnte da noch falsch sein


----------

